# December Fun Photo Challenge 2010.



## clare

Has anyone any ideas?How about anything holiday related?Here are some pics of Dizzie and Nellie enjoying the early Christmas snow!!How about Havs decking the halls, hanging loose in a Christmas stocking,helping to wrap the gifts etc the ideas are endless.What do you think?


----------



## lfung5

I like that idea! I am lazy at Christmas, because no one comes to my house, so I don't decorate! I go to my sister's and then travel to Florida for the holidays. I guess I'll be posting snow pictures as soon as it snows! I can't wait. Great pictures by the way


----------



## Ninja

Aww these pictures are adorable!! They are certainly having a blast. I love your ideas...how about something with a christmas tree? or wrapped up in decorations ound: I can see it now!

heres one from 2 days ago


----------



## davetgabby

last years picture for now. still no snow here yet, I think you have it all in England LOL


----------



## Pipersmom

I can't believe how much snow you have in England! Is that typical? Dizzie and Nellie look like they're having a great time.

How can Ninja just lie there when there are so many interesting things to get in trouble with right behind him! Molly looks like a perfect little angel.

Here is Piper's terrifying visit with Santa.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I was wondering the same thing about the snow in England - whether that is typical. Yikes, I am showing my ignorance here. But I love learning about other places, far away, that I will never get to.  And do all Havs love snow? Augie sure liked the little bit we got - and, no, I didn't get any pictures. Love the photos! Was Piper afraid? It doesn't appear so in the photo.


----------



## irnfit

Here are a couple from a few yrs ago. First one was our Christmas card; 2nd one is DH and the pups.


----------



## pjewel

And here, from last winter, the first photo is Milo with Santa, who looks remarkably like a cross dressing Mrs. Claus.


----------



## TrishK

They are all sooooo adorable. More please.


----------



## Pipersmom

Piper was so afraid of Santa he had her in a death grip just to get the picture. Two seconds after it was taken, she leaped and ran. Milo looks like he is looking for the nearest escape route as well. Michele, you had the right idea by having your husband do it-Kodi & Shelby look totally relaxed (and your Christmas card picture is adorable!)


----------



## Ninja

I am LOVING the santa looks. I'm taking Ninja to get his first picture with santa to this weeking lol any advice?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love all the pictures. This is what I put on my Hanukkah card. It said "Misty's first Hanukkah she is a bit confused. However she just kept smiling." She really does smile.


----------



## pjewel

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I love all the pictures. This is what I put on my Hanukkah card. It said "Misty's first Hanukkah she is a bit confused. However she just kept smiling." She really does smile.


She looks too cute. Happy Hannukah!


----------



## clare

irnfit said:


> Here are a couple from a few yrs ago. First one was our Christmas card; 2nd one is DH and the pups.


I didn't realise you are married to Santa!! And to all my American friends, no we don't usually have anything like as much snow, especially this side of Christmas, the snow has covered the entire country and everything has ground to a halt! It started on the 27th of November, so there are still some leaves on the trees.And where we live on the south coast,which is the sunniest and generally the warmest area,it was very unusual to have over a foot of snow in one night!


----------



## CacheHavs

This is an older photo as well as I have not had time to do my Christmas picture of my guys for this year, but I know some of you have not seen it. This is my Giovanni


----------



## CacheHavs

Wow Clare that is a lot of snow. We too have had a lot of snow for this time of year and sub zero temps. usually we don't get this kind of weather until January.


----------



## pjewel

I love Giovanni.


----------



## CinnCinn

We believe!


----------



## pjewel

OMG Cindy, what an incredible photo!


----------



## Laurief

Snow, snow, snow - my guys LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the snow!!!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Oh Laurie, look how much fun they are having in ALL that SNOW!

I hope you will consider submitting some of your photos for the calendar.

Cindy that is a very neat photo, your photographer did a very nice job 

great job everyone, I hope all of you will submit some of your great photos for the calendar


----------



## Ninja

Laurie, that 2nd picture has me laughing out loud. It looks like they were sliding and the expression on their little faces is priceless ound: great photos!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Sophie's first snow


----------



## whimsy

I am just loving all these photos ladies!!! Whimsy had her first romp in the snow this morning! she loved it! I need to get her a sweater!! We only stayed out for 5 min...i couldn't believe how many snowballs she had hanging on her in that short of a time!


----------



## CacheHavs

aww Sophie is so cute in her little coat 

and look at whimsy go :bolt: she is sure having fun in the snow. 

You guys are all brave who let your Havies out in the snow, me I just dread the thought of having to de-snowball them :laugh: but then have 8 in full show coats I guess would maybe detour any one


----------



## littlebuddy

*pic*

hope i did this right!


----------



## dodrop82

*I spent the day wiping up belly-snow-ball meltage too!*

Come on out Mom and Dad! This is BIG fun!


----------



## rokipiki

I am preparing for Roki's first birthday - on Christmas day! I will take a lot of pictures. There will be doggie birthday party. I hope Christmas tree will survive.


----------



## shimpli

Nice pictures, everyone. We don't have snow yet, we don't have a tree or lights because we are traveling during Christmas but... Ache is loving those shoppers and ready to choose her present.


----------



## Ninja

So Ninja's photo with santa came out blurry...but it was for a good cause so I can't complain


----------



## TrishK

It's a very cute picture nonetheless. 

Santa's belt buckle looks live an evil cat lurking, or am I just neurotic and seeing things?


----------



## Ninja

TrishK said:


> It's a very cute picture nonetheless.
> 
> Santa's belt buckle looks live an evil cat lurking, or am I just neurotic and seeing things?


ound: I don't see it, maybe I am the neurotic one.


----------



## TrishK

Ninja said:


> ound: I don't see it, maybe I am the neurotic one.


Look right under Ninja's paws. The belt buckle looks like two cat's eyes with a long nose between them.


----------



## Ninja

lol I see what u mean now!!


----------



## cmwoodard14

*All the Kids*

Here are all our kids together...
This is going on our Christmas card


----------



## Kathie

Cindy & Mike, you have a beautiful family!


----------



## whimsy

cute girls!!!!Love their dresses!!


----------



## galaxie

cmwoodard14 said:


> Here are all our kids together...
> This is going on our Christmas card


Cindy & Mike: you have 4 little redheads there! You know what that means = very cute trouble!!  I love the photo!


----------



## Thumper

Mike and Cindy, that is a GREAT picture!

I love all the snow pictures and I need to go get Gucci a picture with Santa claus, I wonder if that will piss off anyone at the mall ? Like that would stop me, but still..

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper

cmwoodard14 said:


> Here are all our kids together...
> This is going on our Christmas card


What a beautiful card!


----------



## waybrook

pjewel said:


> And here, from last winter, the first photo is Milo with Santa, who looks remarkably like a cross dressing Mrs. Claus.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Lizzie went to the local pet store today to see Santa Paws. She was a little shy, but did well. Unfortunately, she is not over her carsickness. She vomited twice just as we turned on our street.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33403&stc=1&d=1292095714


----------



## dodrop82

Yogi and her Chrismas tree!


----------



## whimsy

Cute pictures of Lizzie and Yogi! ( good thing lizzie didn't vomit on Santa 
Is that a Charlie Brown tree that Yogi has??


----------



## dodrop82

It sure is!!! Got it at Younkers! I love it!


----------



## Kathie

And Yogi even left the ornament on!


----------



## TShot

Merry Christmas! Petunia.


----------



## whimsy

love the bows in Petunia's hair! What a sweet face!


----------



## clare

*Happy Christmas.*

A cosy snoozy Sunday afternoon.Two weeks to go!!


----------



## clare

*Dizzie and Nellie*

More merry christmases from Dizzie and Nellie,forgot to put their names on the last pics!


----------



## dodrop82

Gorgeous trees! Are they both in your home?! Oh and of course the puppys are beautiful too!


----------



## whimsy

dizzie and nellie are so adorable!!!...what are their ages???


----------



## galaxie

Just had this one taken today at a Humane Society Event. They were both happy to hang with Santa Paws! Here is our little family:


----------



## dodrop82

Well, aren't you just the cutest family I ever did see!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love this thread!!!! Everyone looks great.


----------



## cmwoodard14

*Busters First Snow*

We had a pretty good snow yesterday and the pups loved playing in it.
Here is Buster on his first snowy day play...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Buster is so cute. We don't get a lot of snow here, when we do Yogi does not want to come in.


----------



## clare

dodrop82 said:


> Gorgeous trees! Are they both in your home?! Oh and of course the puppys are beautiful too!


Thank you for the kind compliment, yes both trees are in our home, we do go a bit over the top with all the decorations!! Here are a few pics.I could bore you with many more!


----------



## clare

whimsy said:


> dizzie and nellie are so adorable!!!...what are their ages???


Dizzie is 21 months old and Nellie is 7 months old, so it is her first Christmas.


----------



## dodrop82

Wow! Now that is amazing! I'm not showing you my house! Since my kids have grown up, I don't bother anymore. I have always helped my Mom decorate her house, and she doesn't even feel like bothering this year. We both got 'Charlie Brown trees' and we're calling it good! Pitiful! We are just pitiful!!!


----------



## clare

galaxie said:


> Just had this one taken today at a Humane Society Event. They were both happy to hang with Santa Paws! Here is our little family:


Oh Natalie, what a lovely photo, the fluffs are stunning, is Stella bigger than Roscoe now?


----------



## clare

cmwoodard14 said:


> We had a pretty good snow yesterday and the pups loved playing in it.
> Here is Buster on his first snowy day play...


And where is Sugar?! We need another pic! It's easy at first when they are little and go out in the snow as their coats dry off without a problem, it's a bit more of a chore when they are in full coat!


----------



## galaxie

clare said:


> Oh Natalie, what a lovely photo, the fluffs are stunning, is Stella bigger than Roscoe now?


Clare - yes! She is about half a pound heavier. Poor little boy, always getting bullied and tackled by his sister - she plays much more roughly than he does! And he has that sweet, tiny, dainty little face - and she has those huge, deep-set eyes and that giant nose!


----------



## Suzi

Okay the best picture I could get was when Maddie feel asleep after we fought each other to get a good picture I think I need to figure out a faster shutter speed on my camera.


----------



## whimsy

LOL Maggie looks adorable!! a little pooped out though huh?? LOL


----------



## dodrop82

Now that's funny! I love her pretty Christmas dress!


----------



## Ninja

aww all of these pictures are so cute!! Here is Ninja next to the small tree and the big one


----------



## Pipersmom

Wow, Ninja's a good little poser isn't he?


----------



## Missy

Hav a Happy Holiday.... lickies and woofs from Jasper and Cash.


----------



## CacheHavs

Great pictures everyone:clap2:


----------



## dodrop82

Awwwwww, Missy......so sweet.......


----------



## galaxie

Missy, I *LOVE* that! Too cute


----------



## morriscsps

"Too bright! Too bright!"


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Pam - toooo cute! Missy - that is clever! Such great Christmas photos, you all. I need to give my guy a bath so he can have a photo taken. Maybe by February, I can pull it together - Ha!


----------



## becks

*Christmas Cheer!*










"Aw, (hic.) come on.. (hic.) juzzz one more (hic.) for da road"


----------



## kudo2u

OK, these are (poorly) doctored. Sorry I've been absent lately. This whole year has just been crazy for me. And things don't look to be getting better soon. Bleh. But I do miss all of you!!!

So do Tango and Bandit. They want to wish you all Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## morriscsps

Jack's First Snow. He had a marvelous time.


----------



## waybrook

What do you mean its 5 more days till Santa???


----------



## pjewel

Awwwww! They're all great.


----------



## Ninja

ok someone has been making wrapping more difficult since hes been stealing the pieces I cut off :suspicious:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

*Merry Christmas!*

Augie has had his bath and is all ready for Santa! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## davetgabby

What a handsome guy Linda. Hope Santa Paws is good to him. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie has had his bath and is all ready for Santa! Merry Christmas everyone!


Augie looks beautiful!!!

Merry Christmas little guy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, Dave and Karen.  He smells really good right now too! Like a smoothie.  I cannot believe it is Christmas already - well, actually, we have a couple hours to go here on the west coast.


----------



## CacheHavs

My Oskarka waiting below the Christmas tree for Santa to come


----------



## dodrop82

*Christmas Fun*

Yogi and Jilli (My Niece) in their fort made of Christmas presents. My youngest son Trey, his boxer Patton, and my Mom's cockers Scarlett and Kona. And Yogi frollicking in the snow


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love the photos there all so wonderful!!!! The thing about Havs they all look so different yet similar (maybe its those cute personallys show through). Yogi and Misty in the snow Yogi Loves it......Misty hates it!


----------

